# RRSP contributions from my employer



## Taxsaver (Jun 7, 2009)

Do I include them in my income in my tax income form or/and do I get deductions as if I had made those payments? I can't wait to start contributing to my RRSP. As you may recall, I have zero RRSP. I calculated I should have $2000 by the end of the year. My goal is to accumulate $25K for a home. I can't contribute much until early next year when I've finished paying my debts.


----------



## cardhu (May 26, 2009)

Yes and yes

The employer's contribution to your RRSP will be included on your T4 slip as a taxable benefit, and is therefore included in your income ... and you will get an RRSP reciept for an offsetting deduction to apply against it.


----------

